# Carotid Sinus Massage



## sandya (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi...this was done, by our EP doc, prior to an EP study and Loop recoder implant, can we bill for a Carotid Sinus Massage?  Are there codes?  thanks.  Sandy


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jan 30, 2013)

sandya said:


> Hi...this was done, by our EP doc, prior to an EP study and Loop recoder implant, can we bill for a Carotid Sinus Massage?  Are there codes?  thanks.  Sandy



Can you post a report?
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------

